# Does your cat do the chirpy thing?



## highlandponygirl (2 September 2013)

Both mine do. The older one not so much unless I answer the phone, I reckon she thinks I'm mad talking to myself and starts making chirpy/purry noises at my ear and trying to rub the phone out of my hand.

The not so little one anymore still chirps away every time she sees bird or anything else outside the window. Sometimes she will come chirping up to me with a present, thankfully no dead presents, just leaves or rubbish lol.

Is your cat a chirpy cat?


----------



## LovesCobs (2 September 2013)

My non hunting cat chirps when coming for a cuddle and dribbles as well!! My hunter doesn't just purrs


----------



## sarahann1 (2 September 2013)

Yep, mine does that to birds outside the window, she also does a slightly different version when she brings home a present for me. It's like she's shouting "look, look, look what I've got, yay me!"


----------



## Goldenstar (3 September 2013)

My cat loves to chirp she chirps at all the humans she knows and our three dogs , who have learned to to the head rubbing greeting thing with her which is cute to see .


----------



## star26 (3 September 2013)

3 of my 4 cats are big talkers, always chatting on- i have no idea what they are saying though! lol 
They do the chirping thing when they see a bird they want to kill, or sometimes when i'm not answering the meows they chirp until they have my full attention! Mostly mine meow, when i talk to them they meow back to me- it's so cute!

One of mine is a mute  Never meows/chirps or anything. I do worry about her as i accidently locked her in a shed once and because she doesn't meow to answer my calls i didn't find her until the next day! Felt very guilty!


----------



## kppony (3 September 2013)

Mine is very chatty! Whenever he jumps up on the sofa or the bed he meows a little greeting. Or if he's in a different room to us he chirps to just remind us where he is! He is especially chatty in the mornings, particularly when we are having a lie in!

He also chirps when he's playing with his toys. It's very cute to listen to, except at 6am in the morning when he wants cuddles!


----------



## Amymay (3 September 2013)

Yep, my little Spider does.


----------



## hayley.t (3 September 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			Yep, mine does that to birds outside the window, "
		
Click to expand...

Mine does this!! I thought it was only him, my other one doesn't. Is yours a hunter? the one that doesn't do it goes out and hunts but the one that does it is mainly an indoor cat and was hand reared from 1 day old after being found in a bin and he does have some odd habits.


----------



## RLS (3 September 2013)

I have 3 which are quite chirpy cats. And one which SHOUTS at you, I think 'cos she's a bit deaf now. Quite funny, but you have to shout back at her too, to shut her up, so you can hear the telly or the person talking on the 'phone!


----------



## p87 (3 September 2013)

Mine is the loudest, chattiest cat I've known, he never stops! If he's not chirping at his lined up prey he's shouting at me to feed him. If I ignore him he wails, its literally a WAAAAAAHHHHH!!! Then when I speak to him he goes all lovey dovey and coy and starts purring... God forbid I don't open the door to let him in within his designated timescale, I frequently think its my three year old son making the racket but its the flipping cat!!


----------



## Bucks Fizz (3 September 2013)

Yes I have a noisy chirper! For a big big he makes the girliest noises!


----------



## Supertrooper (4 September 2013)

Yep, i'm sure he has Siamese in him somewhere cause he doesn't shut up unless he's asleep! And then he snores ;-)

I can't even describe his huge range of sounds but it ranges from the torturous to the cute xx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 September 2013)

One of mine I think is part forest cat (thick dual layer coat which doesn't get wet apart from top layer even when she sits out in the rain, massive feet etc) makes lots of endearing little noises:

-a chirp when pleased to see you/ wanting attention
-a sort of noise which is cross between meow/ chirp when she sees the other cat/ you are ignoring her
-a sort of "ah" noise when you stop the attention
-a dreadful wooouuuwww noise when she wants to go out and it's too dark, highly annoying! 


The ragdoll has only ever hissed or growled once but has a habit of making a screeching noise usually very early in the morning or when he runs upstairs having just been told off!


----------



## misterjinglejay (6 September 2013)

Forest cats and coons are known for being chatty - all mine will chirrup and chatter at birds, and chat to us when we chat to them. They prook to each other and growl at toys. 
All very noisey kitties


----------



## Pie's mum (11 September 2013)

I have a Siamese.... Not only do we get chirps and warbles and coos, we get every other imaginable (and some totally bizarre and unimaginable lol) noise possible - apart from a classic meow. He talks almost as much as the hubby!


----------



## pines of rome (12 September 2013)

Mine all make little noises particuarly the forest cat Eric and jaffa who has siamese  in him ,he chirps all the time and makes a lot of hideous noises when he is trying to have his wicked way with his silky cushion!!!


----------



## highlandponygirl (12 September 2013)

pines of rome said:



			Mine all make little noises particuarly the forest cat Eric and jaffa who has siamese  in him ,he chirps all the time and makes a lot of hideous noises when he is trying to have his wicked way with his silky cushion!!!

Click to expand...

My old cat had a thing for woolly clothes, the dirty old sod lol


----------

